# Fiorentina, mezza squadra sul mercato. Della Valle smobilita.



## Willy Wonka (2 Giugno 2017)

Come riportato dal C*orriere dello Sport *oggi in edicola, 2 Giugno 2017, la Fiorentina dovrà necessariamente incasserà 50 milioni di Euro nella prossima sessione di mercato per sistemare il bilancio. I Della Valle hanno deciso di smobilitare e la Fiorentina d'ora in poi dovrà correre sulle sue gambe, non ci saranno più interventi della famiglia. I Della Valle hanno quindi dato mandato a Corvino di cedere almeno 4 giocatori: Kalinic, Ilicic, Badelj e Tatarasanu. Saranno tutti venduti per fare casse e gli stessi giocatori sono d'accordo. Caso spinoso quello di Borja Valero invece, il 32enne spagnolo con un contratto da quasi 2 milioni netti l'anno, vuole rimanere a Firenze altri due anni, fino a naturale scadenza contrattuale ma la Fiorentina vorrebbe invece monetizzare, si potrebbe finire allo scontro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal C*orriere dello Sport *oggi in edicola, 2 Giugno 2017, la Fiorentina dovrà necessariamente incasserà 50 milioni di Euro nella prossima sessione di mercato per sistemare il bilancio. I Della Valle hanno deciso di smobilitare e la Fiorentina d'ora in poi dovrà correre sulle sue gambe, non ci saranno più interventi della famiglia. I Della Valle hanno quindi dato mandato a Corvino di cedere almeno 4 giocatori: Kalinic, Ilicic, Badelj e Tatarasanu. Saranno tutti venduti per fare casse e gli stessi giocatori sono d'accordo. Caso spinoso quello di Borja Valero invece, il 32enne spagnolo con un contratto da quasi 2 milioni netti l'anno, vuole rimanere a Firenze altri due anni, fino a naturale scadenza contrattuale ma la Fiorentina vorrebbe invece monetizzare, si potrebbe finire allo scontro.



Un pensierino a Borja lo farei.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Giugno 2017)

come riserva ci farei un pensierino


----------



## kipstar (2 Giugno 2017)

il centrocampista spagnolo è veramente forte. potrebbe portare qualità ed esperienza.....


----------



## sballotello (2 Giugno 2017)

borgia valero mi piacerebbe, e chiesa è di gran lunga migliore di keita


----------



## Igniorante (2 Giugno 2017)

Borja Valero e Chiesa, Mirabelli che ci leggi, sappi che ci piacciono questi 

Per lo spagnolo poi, personalmente, andrei dritto in bagno, nonostante non sia più giovanissimo per usare un eufemismo


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Giugno 2017)

Borja Valero credo non ne voglia proprio sapere di lasciare Firenze.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Giugno 2017)

Ma che infame Della Valle... maledetto anche lui.. prima gonzalo.. poi borja... stanno distruggendo la Fiorentina. Comunque io chiesa lo prenderei immediatamente!!! Cosi come badelji alle cifre che si vociferano...


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Un pensierino a Borja lo farei.



Anche io come vice-Biglia.
E sono certo che in determinate situazioni potrebbero giocare anche insieme


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2017)

ma perchè sta cosa? sono impazziti i Della Valle?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> borgia valero mi piacerebbe, e chiesa è di gran lunga migliore di keita



non so quanto valga.. 
a parole dice che sogna di diventare la bandiera dei viola 
visto che noi ne sappiamo qualcosa.. rimangono parole vero ? 
rido per non piangere.. spero che Chiesa sia diverso comunque


----------



## sballotello (2 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non so quanto valga..
> a parole dice che sogna di diventare la bandiera dei viola
> visto che noi ne sappiamo qualcosa.. rimangono parole vero ?
> rido per non piangere.. spero che Chiesa sia diverso comunque



immagino di si.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2017)

Questo significa che la Florentia l'anno prossimo arriverà a stento decima?


----------



## Marilson (2 Giugno 2017)

il sogno nel cassetto e' la fiorentina in B, mamma mia  .. cmq l'unico da prendere e' Borja Valero semmai. Ma solo per vedere il figlio cantare l'inno del Milan


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Giugno 2017)

Borja Valero come vice Jack sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Milo (2 Giugno 2017)

Borja badelji e rodriguez sarebbero delle riserve d'oro


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Giugno 2017)

Bernardeschi? Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo significa che la Florentia l'anno prossimo arriverà a stento decima?



bene, una concorrente in meno per l'europa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bene, una concorrente in meno per l'europa.


Ma neanche, perché noi puntiamo alla Champions, mentre loro, comunque vada, non potranno puntare più in alto dell'Europa League.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Giugno 2017)

Noi ci lamentavamo giustamente di G&B ma i Della Valle non scherzano. 
Vista la voglia di monetizzare e che Keita vuole la Juve mi fionderei su Bernardeschi per l'esterno, sarebbe un colpo perfetto.
E già che ci siamo, visto che i Della Valle sono ragni e hanno voglia di soldini, un tentativo per Borja lo farei sicuramente; esperto, forte e intelligente. Non penso costerebbe una fucilata vista l'età, secondo me con 15/20 milioni lo porti a casa, magari mettendoci dentro il capitone: doppio colpo! Con Biglia, Kessiè e Bonaventura sarebbe già un bel centrocampo in attesa del top player in mezzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

gotta catch em all, prendiamoli tutti


----------

